# Myotonic Breeder



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking for a good breeder near S.E. Tennessee. Needing a good myotonic buck for meat operation. Larger frame needed due to breeding large Boers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Look on the myotonic goat registry site. It has a breeder directory


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea. I've looked at those. Wanting first hand recommendations. As we know it's easy to get on any breeders list. We may be looking at Texas or Florida.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/ You might check out that website. They are located in TX but thats the only place I know that raises Myotonic goats. Not sure if this will help but you might contact them an they may know some breeders in your area.


----------



## TraceyLou (May 16, 2013)

We have found a myotonic doe we intend to register soon. She was allegedly already registered and her Scrapie Tag (really beat up) has a farm number TN010657. Her animal number ends in 26. Do you happen to recognize her? She is a really good mom and she is now our herd queen. We are new to meat goat farming and are hoping to build a stocky little myotonic herd this year. Thanks, Tracey Miller, Crab Orchard, KY


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

There are a couple of mytonic breeders here in TN. Let me see if I can find the website


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.autryfarms.com/goats.htm


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

I've called Autry Farms and the guy was supposed to call me back and never did. I sent an email and he never responded either. He had a really nice buck I was interested in.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

They focus mainly on horses. They are really nice people. This is prime horse season around here though. I'm surprised you haven't heard from him.


----------

